# Photographers around us



## Alex_B

Well, here come some shots I took when I got bored of taking pictures of horses and Jockeys  So this might tell us how we are seen by the people around us. We spend so much attention on the world around us, so I thought it is time to look at ourselves 

1: concentration
*Link gone *

2: he is certainly happy he is getting a good shot
*Link gone *

3: behind the camera you hardly ever realise how bulky it really is
*Link gone *

4: Little girl with big lenses
*Link gone *

5: crossing the track
*Link gone *

6: Nikon makes you happy 
*Link gone *

7: Take a break
*Link gone *

8: Stressed
*Link gone *




... time for reflection, aye?


----------



## Sw1tchFX

What's that little girl bouncing her flash off of?


----------



## Alex_B

Sw1tchFX said:


> What's that little girl bouncing her flash off of?



she was not using it .. she was just ready and did not take the flash off the camera ... you never know if you might not be indoors 5 minutes later on such events


----------



## DwainDibley

Fascinating pictures - interesting to see the people and equipment 'behind the picture', and seeing their reactions and emotions whilst shooting.  A shot I would have liked to have gotten whilst on holiday was something similar - all the other tourists on a boat trip we were on all pointing their cameras and camcorders at an attraction.

These kind of pictures do interest me - and would like to have a go at those kinds of pictures when the opportunity arises!


----------



## Alex_B

DwainDibley said:


> A shot I would have liked to have gotten whilst on holiday was something similar - all the other tourists on a boat trip we were on all pointing their cameras and camcorders at an attraction.


 

like these? 
*Link gone *


----------



## DwainDibley

Yep, that kind of thing! :mrgreen:

I think I'd like to get more into photographing people, their expressions, and just carrying on with their lives.  Sorry, bit off topic here!


----------



## lostprophet

Sw1tchFX said:


> What's that little girl bouncing her flash off of?



If you read the instructions that come with a Sto-fen you will see that it recommends you always have the flash in the bounce position, it gives a better result.


----------



## lostprophet

and its not such a big lens, its only a 300mm 2.8



great shots btw


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> and its not such a big lens, its only a 300mm 2.8



I knew you would say that ...  I know it is mainly the lens shade ... but then again, she is smaller than us ... so for her it is big!!


----------



## shorty6049

thats a big lens in my opinion...


----------



## Sw1tchFX

lostprophet said:


> If you read the instructions that come with a Sto-fen you will see that it recommends you always have the flash in the bounce position, it gives a better result.


 
I'll take your word for it, I hardly ever use mine.


----------



## Alex_B

shorty6049 said:


> thats a big lens in my opinion...



men should never argue about size you know ....


----------



## Iron Flatline

In LA, outside of the fancy restaurants (where I get to spend most of my evenings) there's always a few paparazzi hanging around. A few weeks ago my wife and I had a quick dinner at Dan Tana's when the Hiltons walked in (together with Tommy Hilfiger), followed a few minutes later by Hugh Hefner with 9 (NINE!) playmates, followed a few minutes later by three of the Lakers. When we got outside there was 30 guys (with fat lenses) pointing at us just firing away like nervous grunts in their first combat engagement. My wife is quite cute, so they kept firing away, but once I got into the shot there was a discernable groan of disappointment that went through the crowd. 

Of course, I did NOT have a camera with me.... bummer.


----------



## his4ever

This was great.  I love all the emotion that was shared.  Too cool of an idea


----------



## Puscas

with a title like that...I was expecting pictures of you, Alex...







pascal


----------



## Alex_B

Puscas said:


> with a title like that...I was expecting pictures of you, Alex...



Sorry to disappoint then


----------



## Aimzy

very interesting! Love the idea of the people behind the photos, you went with it and it worked.
Great Job!


----------



## Alex_B

thanks. Maybe next time I'll include myself


----------



## Tyson

Great shots man!


----------



## Wozza

Nice series, I especially like the first three close ups, certainly capured the moment... err.. capturing the moment.


----------



## Alex_B

thanks


----------



## DwainDibley

Went to Coventry Raceway for the second round of the Speedway World Cup, and found this little bunch of pro photographers.

I'm still waiting for my 200mm zoom to arrive so all I had was my 90mm, so couldn't get any closer sadly.  The lenses those guys were packing made me feel very inadequate with my puny, cheap lens! :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Alex_B

oh,  i gave some inspiration  .. they look a bit bored!


----------



## Snyder

>


 
What is that on the bottom of the D200 camera body? I own a D200 aswell and im wondering what that is, thanks.


----------



## DwainDibley

@snyder - think that's a battery grip on that D200, hold a battery or two for extended shooting time, I think it can also make the camera a bit more comfortable when taking portrait shots too.


----------



## lostprophet

Alex_B said:


> oh,  i gave some inspiration  .. they look a bit bored!



trust me, they are!! 60secs of action followed by 10 minutes of nothing, used to drive me mad all that waiting around at Reading when I was shooting for Reading. Still it gave you time to get all the shale out of your hair


----------



## oldnavy170

Alex, these are great.  I loved this series.  I love the one with the 3 of them and the one guy is hanging out in the back just going through his shots!


----------



## Alex_B

Thanks all 

Did I tell you those photographers did sometimes realise I was taking pictures of them? You could realise they were really wondering why the heck I was doing this (they were all concentrating on the race  )

And photographers are often not used to being in the centre of photographic attention.


----------



## LaFoto

Teehee, I like to photograph other photographers, be it some like these with lenses that look big (let's NOT discuss if they ARE big) or tourists like in your example pic, Alex. So when there was that Folklore Festival on, not all my photos were of the singers and dancers!


----------



## mortallis288

here is one i got at those people at disney world who take you family photos for you.
*Link gone *


----------



## julz

cool shots.  and yeah i was thinking u gonna stick photos of yourself as well.

i have another question, whats that blonde girl wearing? no offense but just coz ur behind the camera, dont wear crap.



Alex_B said:


> men should never argue about size you know ....




lol!! it was a big lens tho


----------



## JonnyVPA

i get a kick out of the local press photogs when they see my equipment and laugh because i use manual lenses with mechanical bodies.  and how jerry rigged my system is.  but the funny thing is ... they are slowly learning that i've got theyre asses kicked when it comes down to shooting.

(most of hte press photogs around here are great journalists with phenomonal equipment and no idea how to compose and make a great photo)


----------



## Snyder

sadly I dont have very many photos of me at work however I have this funny one a friend took of me.
*Link gone *


----------



## shorty6049

julz said:


> cool shots. and yeah i was thinking u gonna stick photos of yourself as well.
> 
> i have another question, whats that blonde girl wearing? no offense but just coz ur behind the camera, dont wear crap.


 

i believe that would be her disney uniform... but man, not exactly flattering...


----------



## neea

This thread is so funny to me!!!
This is what I did yesterday.
I know we made the newspaper photographer totally nervous taking his picture. I know I hate being in random pictures taken by people I don't know.

I quite often take pictures of photographers with... NICER (and sometimes... they just happen to be SLIGHTLY bigger as well) lenses and cameras than me.

Great thread!


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Snyder said:


> sadly I dont have very many photos of me at work however I have this funny one a friend took of me.



wow


----------



## Alex_B

impressive how this thread survives so long....  nice images  by the way


----------



## Battou

Alex_B said:


> impressive how this thread survives so long....  nice images  by the way



It's a far better subject than you realized, hell I've been interested in shots like this for years. Sadly I have no opertunities to even attempt to emulate the concept. I love'em.


----------



## just x joey

ied love to meet the girl with the big lens! hehehe


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom

just x joey said:


> ied love to meet the girl with the big lens! hehehe


 

Haha, you're funny.  


I need some of that equipment!  Now I'm jealous.  Jeez.
And anyhow I would be with you on the race being boring to shoot - I would be one to take picstures of the poeple taking pictures too.


----------



## Alex_B

Battou said:


> It's a far better subject than you realized, hell I've been interested in shots like this for years. Sadly I have no opertunities to even attempt to emulate the concept. I love'em.



Actually, I did realise ... I just did not think it would be that well received on here 

Good luck, I think you could also attempt!


----------



## Snyder

Here is a couple recent pics of me. yeah!
*Links gone *


----------



## Alex_B

thanks for posting 
 ... not the standard weapons for a soldier, right?


----------



## Snyder

haha, well it is for my career field as a photojournalist, though the 9mm side arm is my last resort in a bad situation.


----------



## Alex_B

Snyder said:


> though the 9mm side arm is my last resort in a bad situation.



9mm? That is what I really call wide angle


----------



## Battou

Alex_B said:


> 9mm? That is what I really call wide angle



Nice :lmao:

Snyder, You should have your gear customised to match the uniform


----------



## Alex_B

maybe this thread should be moved to the themes section ...


----------



## LaFoto

Well, let me post my contributions, and then ... off to the Photo Themes. It is a nice theme and I have MAAAAANNNNNNY more photos of the kind!!!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





All taken during the International Folklore Festival in the neighbouring town in July of this year. Some are press photographers, others are "just" photographers, and some are members of the dance groups in their national or regional costumes.


----------



## Alex_B

nice contribution  thanks ... very diverse in a way


----------



## LaFoto

Got more (from when we were at the zoo on 4 August), some were taken handheld in worse than bad light situations for photography, you will find out easily which one's they are!):

1.





2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





Thought they might fit the theme .


----------



## dpolston

Alex_B said:


> men should never argue about size you know ....



rofl!


----------



## dpolston

<sniff> It just makes me proud to see all those Nikons' out there among all you Cannon shooters in here!   =o)


----------



## LaFoto

I hope no one really shoots a cannon! Ever! All the destruction, IMAGINE! Now a *Canon* ... that is a different story! :greenpbl:


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> I hope no one really shoots a cannon! Ever! All the destruction, IMAGINE! Now a *Canon* ... that is a different story! :greenpbl:



but I sort of like guns and cannons ...


----------



## dpolston

oops!  canon (one n) The extra one was for Nikon    =o)


----------



## Alex_B

dpolston said:


> oops!  canon (one n) The extra one was for Nikon    =o)



:mrgreen:

so, now some more images in this thread please!


----------



## FrimpyEIBW

Here's one of me at a wedding I was shooting...I didn't even know someone shot the pic until after I saw the flash. I told her that I needed a copy of the photo. lol Not very formal at all, but I may use it on the bio page of my website. What do you all think?
*Link gone *
By the way, I think a bridesmaid was walking by.


----------



## jchantelau

My 4 year old shot these of me the other day from her fort in her playset.


----------



## Snyder

Here is a great photo of me in action taking photos at an ancient ruin in Iraq. This ancient city was the blue print of all cities to come there after. It is consider to be the cradle of civilization *hint. I felt like Indiana Jones it was great. lol
*Link gone *


----------



## Alex_B

Errm, nice shot .... but, maybe a bit large?


----------



## Alex_B

at least trhe first image appears a bit large 

can you name the city?


----------



## Snyder

thanks, I fixed it. Wow fast response.
I want you guy to try to figure it out.


----------



## LaFoto

A couple more additions to this theme, seen (and candidly photographed) in Hamburg on Saturday evening:



























What is it that got them all so interested? 

see_here


----------



## Los Angeles

Iron Flatline said:


> In LA, outside of the fancy restaurants (where I get to spend most of my evenings) there's always a few paparazzi hanging around. A few weeks ago my wife and I had a quick dinner at Dan Tana's when the Hiltons walked in (together with Tommy Hilfiger), followed a few minutes later by Hugh Hefner with 9 (NINE!) playmates, followed a few minutes later by three of the Lakers. When we got outside there was 30 guys (with fat lenses) pointing at us just firing away like nervous grunts in their first combat engagement. My wife is quite cute, so they kept firing away, but once I got into the shot there was a discernable groan of disappointment that went through the crowd.
> 
> Of course, I did NOT have a camera with me.... bummer.





heff and his ladies are always at Dan Tana's...  The same thing happen to me when I cam out of Koi...  All these paparazzi raised there camera and than saw that it was just a civilian and put there cameras down.


----------



## zig

Taken at a museum.


----------



## LaFoto

When going into Hamburg on Saturday, we took the train.
Upon approaching the local station, I already saw the bride and groom and photographer. Seems like this very train ("Metronom") played an important part in their having got to know each other, so they had chosen our station as their photo venue. (Jeff, should you look: he's the photographer whose shop we saw, the only one around!)

Here's just some of the things my camera "saw".

1.




Photo with the Hamburg-Bremen train approaching

2.




The conductor actually stopped the train for a wee while for them to get their photos taken while smiling out of the train doors into the camera!

3.





4.




Quick photos with the train to Bremen departing in the background

5.




Chimping on the platform, in the presence of the clients

6.




Now they had come over the footbridge to the other platform, to get more photos, now with the Bremen-Hamburg train approaching (the one we were going to take)

7.




Through the window of our train, more photos with the "Metronom" as background (we were moving out of the station already here).

I had once gone into his shop to ask him if he'd let me assist on his wedding photo sessions, and he had taken down my details and promised to phone me, should something come up. He never did...

http://www.saschabett.de/ is his homepage.


----------



## Alex_B

thanks Corinna! Never saw those latest additions 

I remember jogging there in the morning


----------



## bradster76

Wedding.....next to electric R/R tracks...poor bastard might as well jump in now! lol   :lmao:

Sorry, couldn't resist!!


----------



## LaFoto

No. You did not say that ... 
My son had to go attend a funeral today ... of a former class mate of his, who had left school after Grade 11 (i.e. two years ago). He had jumped in front of a train ... last Monday .
So no. You didn't really say that!

OK, what can we do to change the mood back... any one out there having a photo of another photographer?


----------



## Alex_B

ok, undone! sorry! happened way to often in recent months in Germany anyway ...


----------



## Rosie.

I love this topic. This one isn't exactly taking a photo, but I like it.


----------



## Claff

Some random stuff I have




















Claffie bonus: the missus is in this one trying to elbow her way in. Of course, she got her shot.


----------



## LaFoto

Ah, hang on! Seems like I have some more for this theme! :idea:





















Eventually, two successive days with 10 hours work each (swim meet) got too much for him :greenpbl:  --- but not for me  .


----------



## bradster76

LaFoto said:


> No. You did not say that ...
> My son had to go attend a funeral today ... of a former class mate of his, who had left school after Grade 11 (i.e. two years ago). He had jumped in front of a train ... last Monday .
> So no. You didn't really say that!
> 
> OK, what can we do to change the mood back... any one out there having a photo of another photographer?



OMG, LaFoto I'm really sorry. What was meant to be a bad joke turned for the worse, I apologize. I had no idea...I feel like a jerk now :meh:

Really, was just a marriage joke. Didn't mean to step on any toes...just meant for a laugh...dang. To anyone that might of upset....I apologize.


----------



## LaFoto

That's ok, Bradster. Alex had added in on the joke, and my reply was more in his direction (and in all friendliness really, he and I get along pretty well), and he deleted it, and all in all no one could have known, so you cannot be blamed. It's ok! Totally ok.


----------



## bradster76

LaFoto said:


> That's ok, Bradster. Alex had added in on the joke, and my reply was more in his direction (and in all friendliness really, he and I get along pretty well), and he deleted it, and all in all no one could have known, so you cannot be blamed. It's ok! Totally ok.



Thanks, I would never say anything like that if I knew it would strike a nerve. Thanks for the understanding


----------



## wmbeaver




----------



## kundalini

I've posted these elsewhere, but I believe they fit the theme.


----------



## bradster76

kundalini said:


> I've posted these elsewhere, but I believe they fit the theme.



OMG!! :angry1: I soooo got bent out of shape on #1!! How could you set you lens on the dirt like that??? Sorry, but that just drove me nuts. I don't even set my $300 lens down like that! LOL, but that seems a bit....nuts to me. *sigh* some people...


----------



## matt-l

there is a big hood on it, the lens its self wont touch the ground.  plus that way it's easier to reach down and get.


----------



## bradster76

LaFoto said:


> What is it that got them all so interested?
> 
> see_here



SHE is what got me interested!


----------



## chrisburke

Was doing a late night skate session shoot, and someone (i think my wife) snagged one of my cameras and stole a shot of me.. the flash there is actually being used mostly to trigger my other flash


----------



## iflynething

Thought I'd join. I think I'm going to start taking pictures of people taking pictures. Seems interesting. I'll have to look around and see what I have of me taking pictures

~Michael~


----------



## bradster76

iflynething said:


> Thought I'd join. I think I'm going to start taking pictures of people taking pictures. Seems interesting. I'll have to look around and see what I have of me taking pictures
> 
> ~Michael~



I'll give you mucho props for the hot women ! Second best would be someone with killer gear. Hehe...you know how it goes


----------



## LaFoto

I decided that this was another good candidate for this theme thread! 




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3191/2804845797_502a69f93d_o.jpg


----------



## ThornleyGroves

Here is one of my images, Jose Mourinho (Former Chelsea Manager, Current Inter Milan manager,  being interviewed after the match)


----------



## dklod

This young guy will be shooting with things we can only dream of at the moment.


----------



## wmbeaver

Those pesky photographers...


----------



## Battou

wmbeaver said:


> Those pesky photographers...



:lmao: Yeah they are constantly in the way ain't they.:lmao:


----------



## wmbeaver

Battou said:


> :lmao: Yeah they are constantly in the way ain't they.:lmao:



Haha yea.  Here's another:


----------



## iflynething

wmbeaver said:


> Haha yea. Here's another:


 

Lets see....three Canon users there, I bet the guy with the pony tail is hiding a Nikon 

~Michael~


----------



## Hobbes

Alex_B said:


> Well, here come some shots I took when I got bored of taking pictures of horses and Jockeys  So this might tell us how we are seen by the people around us. We spend so much attention on the world around us, so I thought it is time to look at ourselves


lol were those taken at Axevalla Travbanan? I used to live not far from there but I never had the chance to visit it :mrgreen:


and here are mine:

#1 I just love to take photos of tourists 





#2





#3 I thought most pro-photographers are pompous snobs but this one doesn't look like it 





#4





#5 no, he wasn't drinking coke 





#6 shooting in low light with a point and shoot camera... I have tried and failed 





#7


----------



## LaFoto

I like these, Hobbes, and I like the fact that I now know where most of them were taken (for example that of the pro with his model  - on there you could have seen me act in the way that blonde guy does in your photo 4,  )

I made some tourists my motifs, too, while in Stockholm (all photos taken inside Tyska Kyrkan)
















Seems like I only very rarely see any pros at work ...


----------



## lila.dream

Sometimes photographers look so funnny while taking pictures.
A great collection..


----------



## esszeeeye

I'm drooling at all that gear.... nice shots,especially like No.2,AlexB..hope to look like No.4,some day !

Downtown Jak City photographer








Me shooting E. shooting..





Father of the groom


----------



## LaFoto

More tourists in churches ...  






OK, three tourists in ONE church, i.e. Stiftskirche in Millstadt, Austria.


----------



## Rob_W

Did a quick search but couldnt find anything

I nicked this from another site

Just any photographers you've snapped


----------



## kundalini

A couple of my faves.....​


----------



## Rob_W

Those are some serious lenses ...


----------



## LaFoto

Well, Rob, you can't have looked very far, as Alex's thread on "Photographers around us" was right in the first list of the Index, under "People". So I merged your new thread with the existing one. 

And to not only merge, but also contribute, I chose this one for the time being, although he's not simply taking a photo... (St. Mark's in Venice)


----------



## Scout

*Link gone *


----------



## boogschd

yay for blur


----------



## javier




----------



## AtlPikMan




----------



## javier




----------



## AtlPikMan

*Link gone *


----------



## Buckster




----------



## Rob_W




----------



## LaFoto

Both seen and photographed in Hamburg on 20 September 2009.


----------



## Rekd

kundalini said:


> I've posted these elsewhere, but I believe they fit the theme.



Cool. Portable stool in case you get tired of standing...:mrgreen: "here... wash this"


----------



## javier




----------



## Buckster

Here's another shooter:






The crop:


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## LaFoto

He was one of the Göreme Open Air Museum (Turkey) photographers, and he took my photo!






This is the one he got:






Excuse the quality of this one (and the fact that it OUGHT to be in "You And Your Camera" ...), I gave the print to someone in Turkey as present, but had my sister take a photo of the print beforehand, so this is her photo of the print the official museum photographer took...


----------



## LaFoto

Another official photographer in Turkey, this time taking photos during the Folklore Night for the tourists:






He liked what he saw, methinks...  And he seems to be aiming well...


----------



## LaFoto

This one happens to be my dad...


----------



## Rekd

This is from Mayhem Festival in San Bernardino last weekend. We were shooting Lamb of God.


----------



## javier




----------



## TMWallace




----------



## bruce282

*Link gone *


----------



## javier




----------



## DxAxN




----------



## javier




----------



## rokclmb

My daughter











The next two go together!


----------



## Tony S

OK, some of the threads complaining about having your picture taken have started something. This is the place to post your pictures of other people who take pictures...


Ooooh, look! Two cameras...






Even better... two cameras and an umbrella...






Bucket hat, check... lens over shoulder, check...







Sheesh, so many cameras...





Don't get caught chimping...


----------



## EIngerson

Filos (1 of 1) by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## MLeeK

This is a girl I have been teaching... Crappy shot with tons of noise!


----------



## EIngerson

Beach photographer (1 of 1) by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini

MLeeK said:


> This is a girl I have been teaching... Crappy shot with tons of noise!


Nice enough form. The splayed fingers is worth mentioning to her, but if caught in a moment of framing, it can be overlooked. Nice, tight triangle of support with no chicken wings. However, the ExpoDisk throws off all the balance.    



Actually, I think there is already a thread for this kinda stuff.


----------



## Josh66

03161114 by J E, on Flickr
I think she had just bought the camera that day - which is why the lanyard is still taped up.




11081105 by J E, on Flickr




2011122620 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## MLeeK

As I was cleaning out my hard drives, I ran across this one too! My daughter...


----------



## Tony S

Wow MLeeK, you got two photograhers in that shot.  lol


----------



## Robin Usagani

My main shooter


----------



## jowensphoto

Couple of a good friend:


----------



## Buckster

This theme is already covered here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/87642-photographers-around-us.html


----------



## Tony S

Ohh well, it's now updated with this new thread. 

Didn't find it when I first looked since it was pushed to the back a few pages not having been posted to since October of 2010. It's old enough that several of the images no longer show up in it.


----------



## Big Mike

We used to have something called the TPF Salute...and it was a required shot for any meet ups.

I don't see these guys around the forum anymore...we had a great meet up in 2007.


----------



## Buckster

Tony S said:


> Ohh well, it's now updated with this new thread.
> 
> Didn't find it when I first looked since it was pushed to the back a few pages not having been posted to since October of 2010. It's old enough that several of the images no longer show up in it.


Check out the very first, top two threads:







Here's a clue worth clicking on:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/16410-please-read-before-creating-new-thread.html

Inside, a special message:



Corry said:


> *BEFORE* creating a new theme, please use the search option located in the upper right of the page, or read through the THEMES CATEGORIES AND INDEX stickied in this forum to make sure the topic has not already been created. It gets confusing and messy when there are multiple threads of the same theme.
> 
> Thank you!



Following that clue and clicking the link provided, which is this:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/38617-themes-categories-index.html

We find this:






Cool, huh?  Not buried at all.

By the way, pages with lots of info can easily be searched for keywords, in case you don't want to read everything, looking for some particular word.

Maybe that can help you in future.


----------



## LaFoto

OK, the newly started thread and the existing one have now been merged. And I have some additions on offer! 




0052_11-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0059_11-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0104_12-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0130_12-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

And some more!




0189_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0191_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0192_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

OK, you only get a glimpse of her but you can clearly tell what she's doing, right?


----------



## LaFoto

Ah! And this one! Meeting up with the Fangman (who is no longer around here on TPF) last year in May in Ely!




0293_A_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## javier

I just took this and really it.


----------



## jonathon94

javier said:


> I just took this and really it.



I don't know about anyone else but I like this one. It is a contrast old and new and every artist knows that humans love contrast  But I would have loved to have seen this.


----------



## EIngerson

LaFoto,

I think your series is great. 

javier, 

Love that image.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Alex_B said:


> Well, here come some shots I took when I got bored of taking pictures of horses and Jockeys  So this might tell us how we are seen by the people around us. We spend so much attention on the world around us, so I thought it is time to look at ourselves
> 
> 1: concentration
> *Link gone *
> 
> 2: he is certainly happy he is getting a good shot
> *Link gone *
> 
> 3: behind the camera you hardly ever realise how bulky it really is
> *Link gone *
> 
> 4: Little girl with big lenses
> *Link gone *
> 
> 5: crossing the track
> *Link gone *
> 
> 6: Nikon makes you happy
> *Link gone *
> 
> 7: Take a break
> *Link gone *
> 
> 8: Stressed
> *Link gone *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... time for reflection, aye?


----------



## Alex_B

Glad to see this thread still alive  

Looks like my old images are gone though ...


----------



## shefjr

The Traveling Wall came to my town this weekend. I took many photos. I found this one to be interesting because this vet had a harness for what reason I don't know. 




photographer by Shefjr, on Flickr


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Big Mike said:


> We used to have something called the TPF Salute...and it was a required shot for any meet ups.
> 
> I don't see these guys around the forum anymore...we had a great meet up in 2007.









why don't tpfers meet any more? I looked at the forum and the last one was way back in 09'!


----------



## molested_cow

"WHERE'S THE GOD DAMN BALLOON????"


----------



## Big Mike

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> We used to have something called the TPF Salute...and it was a required shot for any meet ups.
> 
> I don't see these guys around the forum anymore...we had a great meet up in 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why don't tpfers meet any more? I looked at the forum and the last one was way back in 09'!
Click to expand...

I think they do, on a small scale anyway.  

It has always been an informal thing, put together by members who wanted to.  They were never really 'official TPF' meet ups...although, the original owner and several mods (at the time) did have a meet up in SoCal, many years ago.  

So if anyone want to organize a meet up, all they have to do is post here and see who wants to join them.  

I haven't had time for this sort of thing since having kids, but I'd certainly like to do it again.  The week I spent in the Rocky Mountains with fellow TPF members, was one of the best photographic weeks of my life, many of my best shots came from that trip.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Hmm, I wish I could, but I don't know many TPFers around the Melbourne area!


----------



## Buckster




----------



## LaFoto

This is even more than photography - the camera is slightly bigger...




0021_Lisbon_Street von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0022_Lisbon_Street von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0023_Lisbon_Street von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------

